# Irvin Faust



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2020)

The sensei of my youngest's aikido dojo passed way on Sunday, March 29, 2020. He was a great Aikidoka, a great martial artist, a great teacher and a great guy and a very good man.

Irvin Faust Sensei trained in martial arts for over 40 years. He was a 7th degree black belt in Aikido and is also a Shihan (master instructor.) His instructors were Luqman Hakeem Sensei and Yamada Shihan.  Sensei also holds rank in Tae Kwan Do, Karate, and Kung Fu.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 30, 2020)

RIP Prayers lifted.


----------



## Buka (Mar 30, 2020)

Sincere condolences, my friend. R.I.P.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 30, 2020)

I am sorry to hear.


----------



## granfire (Mar 30, 2020)

.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear Xue.. and I truly hope your little aikidoka is coping okay, that can't be easy. I know how much she loves training so I hope she for sure continues. My condolences


----------

